# Need Tires what should i get



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

hello i have a 1987 yamaha moto 4 2 wheel drive with a cycle country plow.. my tires are getting very worn i believe they are the original.. my bike was sitting for a few years.. tires are dryrotting.. i mainly plow snow and go in the mud... What is a good tire for me to get and where should i get them?


----------



## kingcat400 (Jan 13, 2009)

mudlite xtr they will relly help in the snow and mud

if you want to go big go with highlifter outlaws or silverbacks

eather way go with as wide as posable on the back then go with a less agresive tire up front


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

mudlights in the back and just a good trail tire for up front.

or even 589's if you due alot of pavement due to the fact that they last a very long time.

589's are better in Mud but worse on trails than Mudlights.

what is your current tire size?

either stay that size or 1 step up but no more than that unless you have power mods done to your quad.

does it now spin your tires in the Mud with ease?
bigger tires are gonna take more power to turn.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I would get a tire that had very good wear. because 2/wd you probably spin the tires a lot. I would go with mudlites or dirt devils.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

If your stock tires still hold air put a set of chains on them you'll have more traction with Chains on your old tires then get yourself a summer set for when you ride in the Mud.

weight on the back of the quad also will help out alot.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

sublime68charge;761834 said:


> If your stock tires still hold air put a set of chains on them you'll have more traction with Chains on your old tires then get yourself a summer set for when you ride in the Mud.
> 
> weight on the back of the quad also will help out alot.


I agree. I have 2 sets of tires. one for plowing and one fore riding.


----------



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

just checked my tires and they are Dunlop Kt486 22X8.00-10 on front 
and Dunlop Kt 725 25X13.00-9 rears.. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;761907 said:


> I agree. I have 2 sets of tires. one for plowing and one fore riding.


your riding set is more like the set you use to get stuck. LOL


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

big mud tires suck for plowing. i've plowed with mudlights, there _ok._ i'd run a good a/t tire with chains on a 2wd quad. i'm running maxxis zilla's right now and there decent but wish i had go with atleast 27's verses the stock sized 25's.

btw i couldn't make a pass on my property w/o getting stuck with a 2wd. you plowing a flat paved drive?


----------



## kingcat400 (Jan 13, 2009)

mudlite xtr 25-10r-12 rear
mutlite at 24-8-12 front


you will need to get some cheap steel wheels


----------



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

well thats the other thing i dont like my gold stock rims and i was trying to get a set of new steel rims with tires on them used on my local craigstlist they are of a suzuki 250 ithey are 4 lug are these atv rims pretty much all the same? 

I plow sidewalks and drives with no problem throw 2 bags of salt on back i plow down hills in low not up.. i also have chains but rarely run them...


Brad


----------



## kingcat400 (Jan 13, 2009)

there are a few differnt patterns but normely brands are the same so you will have to find out what yours is and what those are


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

sublime68charge;762255 said:


> your riding set is more like the set you use to get stuck. LOL


acutally my dirt devils go a lot better then executioners. which are on the brute force I ride with. he always gets stuck and I find myself pulling him out all the time.


----------

